# Suggestions on gaming rig budget 38k



## sushant56 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys I wanna build new gaming PC ...
For that my budget is 38k and it can go max up to 42k
Games I'll play like far cry 4, GTA 5, witcher 3, splinter cell: blacklist and all other high graphics games...
As my budget is really low I have decided to go with Asus gtx 960 2gb...
And for full HD monitor Samsung 22" Ls22d390qs 
And rest of the rig is..
I3 4160
Gigabyte ga-h81m-s1
HyperX fury 8gb 1600mhz
Corsair vs550
Deepcool tesseract  bf
WD blue 1tb HDD

So guys let me know what do u think of this configuration
And help me make my first and best gaming pc
Thanx to u all in advance..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Answer these questions 1st:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 5, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.
Ans:every latest high graphics games

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:38,000-42,000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 8.1 will upgrade to 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 is enough but if there is not much difference in prices of 500gb and 1tb then I'll go with 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have
Ans:yes,I'll buy new 22" inches monitor screen size at resolution of 1920x1080
With HDMI port

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:keyboard mouse and speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:nope but I'll assemble it with the help of my brother

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?</b><br />
Ans: I live in mumbai, planning to buy from lamington road, yep I don't have any problems buying stuffs online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I have already said what I wanted to say..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

*Budget - 40k*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150*7,500**Motherboard*Gigabyte H81M-S1
*3,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 8GB 1600MHz*3,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB DDR5*10,000**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,200**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract SW*3,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,000**Total**43,200*


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 5, 2015)

Better get Pentium g3258 and use those bucks for a better gfx card..
Rest seem fine


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you very much my friend ...
But yesterday I went to lamington road for price of those components 
In chamunda computers they gave me this price list 
I3 4160+ gigabyte h81m-s1. ₹8900
Kingston hyperx fury 8gb 1600mhz. ₹2750
WD blue 500gb HDD. ₹ 2500
Deepcool tesseract bf. NA
Asus strix gtx 960. ₹13500
Corsair vs550. ₹3050
Samsung 22" HDMI   ₹8200


So should I trust them and  buy from this shop
What do u think


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Thank you very much my friend ...
> But yesterday I went to lamington road for price of those components
> In chamunda computers they gave me this price list
> I3 4160+ gigabyte h81m-s1. ₹8900
> ...



Yes the prices are very good but don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU but go with Antec VP500PC @ 3200 and Deepcool Teseeract SW @ 3300 which is available online in snapdeal & amazon.in respectively.OK.
Check them.
Also ask for AOC i2276VWM Monitor as well from Chamunda Computers.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes the prices are very good but don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU but go with Antec VP500PC @ 3200 and Deepcool Teseeract SW @ 3300 which is available online in snapdeal & amazon.in respectively.OK.
> Check them.
> Also ask for AOC i2276VWM Monitor as well from Chamunda Computers.


What's wrong with corsair vs ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> What's wrong with corsair vs ?



Corsair VS Series is not bad bad, but it's got crappy  capacitors and could thus start to produce lots of ripple, causing hard  to diagnose crashes and all sorts of issues.
 The new model is VS550(CP-9020050) which uses Aishi and  CapXon caps but still has low efficiency than Corsair CX Series. So never go with Corsair VS Series PSU's.      

Antec's VP Series tends to cost about the same and is better quality. Also, 500W is enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2015)

Get a 1 TB HDD.


v.Na5h said:


> What's wrong with corsair vs ?


Not for power hungry PCs i.e. those with dGPU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a 1 TB HDD.
> 
> Not for power hungry PCs i.e. those with dGPU.



OP is going to buy a GTX 960 which is big no for Corsair VS Series unless he wants to go with Antec VP500PC Series.


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 5, 2015)

Which shop do you guys recommend me in lamington road


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2015)

Primeabgb, md computers


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 5, 2015)

Do they offer best prices..?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 6, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Which shop do you guys recommend me in lamington road


Prime 
Casette world
Computer selection 
Mac it


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 6, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Do they offer best prices..?


Always get psu and gfx card from prime not matter the cost
And proc mobo from the above mentioned shops which offer the best price


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 7, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Always get psu and gfx card from prime not matter the cost
> And proc mobo from the above mentioned shops which offer the best price


Why?


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys ...
I purchased my new PC

I3 4150
GA B85M D3H
Hyperx fury 4gb
Deepcool tesseracts
Corsair vs550
Asus strix Gtx960

And for HDD I'm using my brother's old 500gb HDD 

I also wanna share my experience at lamington road
Primeabgb is a good shop 
But u can't get any product at reasonable rate or any discount

MacIT, never go to this shop 
Shopkeeper at this shop are very intelligent they'll try to confuse u in your components or configuration
They'll say something like this "your processor is very weak for gaming...try fx series from amd" 

He also said me that...
Asus gtx960 has two models in it
One with 2gb dedicated ram and second with only 1gb dedicated vram...

The 1gb model have only 1year warranty @ ₹15500and 2gb model have 3 yrs warranty @₹18900

Then I leaved his shop and went to another shop named 99deals
That's where I purchased all my stuff

I'm not advertising this shop
But this shop was OK...
They gave me all components sealed pack and with original bills
And also warranty of all products of 3yrs

Just giving an advice
If u r buying stuffs at lamington road just be sure u r not 
Being fooled.....

Thank you very much guys
Thanks for all your help
I'll post my build pics 
Tomorrow


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2015)

Corsair VS550 

Return it and get Antec VP550 or VP500P


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 8, 2015)

It was not available


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Corsair VS550
> 
> Return it and get Antec VP550 or VP500P


Was not available...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Was not available...



Return Corsair VS550 and get Corsair CX500 instead.

Buy Antec VP500PC @ 3200 online in snapdeal.com


----------



## sushant56 (Aug 8, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Return Corsair VS550 and get Corsair CX500 instead.
> 
> Buy Antec VP500PC @ 3200 online in snapdeal.com


Shopkeeper is ready to exchange 
Thanx for advice...
I just need one advice from you guys 
There is electricity fluctuation in my house 
So should I buy ups


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2015)

sushant56 said:


> Shopkeeper is ready to exchange
> Thanx for advice...
> I just need one advice from you guys
> There is electricity fluctuation in my house
> So should I buy ups



Better get the neutral checked by an electrician and also to get proper grounding done.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 9, 2015)

Can you give the cost of the components you purchased


----------



## trick mab (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey sushant
 chamunda is better or 99deals

Please give me address of both.


----------



## sushant56 (Sep 2, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Hey sushant
> chamunda is better or 99deals
> 
> Please give me address of both.


Go for 99deals its good ... But U should know the price of the product u r buying..... They will try to sell products at higher price 
Just get the price of the products in other shops then go there to buy....
Try to bargain and examine the product is not damaged or not sealed or duplicate and ask for original bill with tax and all

All the shops in the market are same they will try to fool u for their benefit

I recommend 99deals because they sale  genuine product at reasonable price with original bill 
Just go through the things I have said 
1: make sure u r not buying it at higher Price 
2: make sure its sealed
3: make sure its not damaged
4: make sure that its original product not fake or duplicate
5: and original bill 
Last but not the least 
6: u should check out for its warranty 

Get all the info about ur product online and sometimes online its sold lesser price then lamington road ...
And if the prices are the same go for online shop

That's all I can tell you....
Good luck...


----------



## sushant56 (Sep 2, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Hey sushant
> chamunda is better or 99deals
> 
> Please give me address of both.


One more thing never go to macit 
That shop is froud machine....they will do anything for there profit...


----------



## sushant56 (Sep 2, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> Can you give the cost of the components you purchased


*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/02/580db384f32217c59f091afd8127a7bf.jpg

I also purchased one more ram 4gb 1866Mhz for ₹1650
And belkin surge protector spike guard for ₹800

Overall cost goes up to 48k


----------



## sushant56 (Sep 2, 2015)

I would like share my experience 
With my new PC 
Well this configuration was for budget build but the graphic card does not work as I expected 
That's because of processor If u guys are thinking of buying gtx960 go for processor which are higher than i5 4460 then only you'll get better performance
Overall my PC works fine 
Thinking of buying new ssd in next few months ,my PC feels very slow coz of WD blue HDD windows 10 loads very slow on this hdd
Want to experience windows 10 on ssd 

For the last time thank you all of you for being part of this build ..


*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/02/a0239bdc99b4120ccac92cab6ccdc0c4.jpg


----------

